
The US is targeting 'burner phones' in the wake of Europe's terrorist attacks - davb
http://www.businessinsider.com/us-targets-burner-phones-after-brussels-attack-2016-3?amp
======
kwhitefoot
It won't help. The attacks in Europe were apparently coordinated without any
encryption on legally obtained mobile telephones so tightening the rules and
requiring ID for them won't do more than make the attackers a little more
circumspect.

